# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Robot >  Robot Hàn Giá Kệ Siêu Thị Công Nghiệp ™

## tuangianglion

*Robot hàn giá kệ siêu thị* đang được sử dụng rất nhiều trong các nhà máy chuyên sản xuất giá kệ cho siêu thị, với năng suất cực cao so với phương pháp sản xuất thông thường thì Robot hàn đang là lựa chọn số 1 cho lĩnh vực sản xuất giá kệ này.

*ỨNG DỤNG CỦA ROBOT HÀN TRONG SẢN XUẤT GIÁ KỆ SIÊU THỊ
*
Robot hàn đang được ứng dụng vào rất nhiều các lĩnh vực khác nhau trong sản xuất công nghiệp như: Robot hàn giường tủ, Robot hàn khung xe, Robot hàn bàn ghế, Robot hàn hàng rào…và giá kệ siêu thị là một trong những ngành công nghiệp khi sử dụng Robot hàn đã cho hiệu quả tối đa.

*QUY TRÌNH SẢN XUẤT GIÁ KỆ SIÊU THỊ
*
Để hoàn thiện quá trình sản xuất giá kệ siêu thị cần nhiều công đoạn như: Làm sạch phôi hay sản phẩm, Xử lý bề mặt thông qua các bể tẩy rửa, làm khô, phun sơn, sấy khô, kiểm tra chất lượng sản phẩm…có rất nhiều các loại máy công nghiệp được sử dụng để sản xuất như: Máy ép mẫu, Máy đột lỗ, Máy cán tạo hình, Máy hàn (Robot hàn tự động), Hệ thống máy móc sơn..


*ƯU ĐIỂM VƯỢT TRỘI CỦA ROBOT HÀN GIÁ KỆ SIÊU THỊ
*
Có thể nói sản giá kệ công nghiệp nói chung và giá kệ siêu thị nói riêng đã áp dụng dây chuyền sản xuất khép kín đến từng khâu và Robot hàn là một trong những mắt xích quan trọng trong các khâu đó. Vì các khung hay chi tiết trong các giá kệ thường giống nhau và lập đi lập lại, nên nếu sử dụng những người thợ hàn thì năng suất chắc chắn sẽ không cao . Với Robot hàn thì mọi vướng mắc trên đều được giải quyết một cách hoàn hảo, các thanh, khung sắt và được đặt trên một bàn đỡ cùng hệ thống đồ gá được thiết kế chi tiết và khoa học giúp cố định các vị trí để hàn.


Sản xuất giá kệ siêu thị

Việc còn lại là lập trình cho robot hàn thực hiện các đường hàn tại các vị trí cần hàn trên hàng rào với tốc độ và chất lượng cực cao. Robot hàn giá kệ siêu thị là một giải pháp toàn diện, thay thế phương pháp sản xuất thông thường, sản xuất công nghiệp hàng loạt với năng suất cao và tiết kiệm chi phí.

*WELDTEC VỚI NHIỀU NĂM KINH NGHIỆM TRONG ROBOT HÀN
*
Robot hàn có nhiều hàng trên thế giới nhưng hiện tại có lẽ Robot hàn của Panasonic là dòng sản phẩm phù hợp nhất với nền sản xuất tại Việt Nam về giá thành và chất lượng của Robot. Ngoài ra để sản xuất được tối ưu thì ngoài Robot hàn còn phải tính đến sự chính xác của đồ gá, thiết kế khoa học và tối ưu đồ gá sẽ giúp cho sản xuất nhanh hơn và chất lượng hơn.

*Robot hàn giá kệ công nghiệp
*
Weldtec là đại diện chính hãng của Panasonic tại Việt Nam, với độ ngũ kỹ thuật đã có hơn 15 năm chuyên về lĩnh vực Robot hàn, có nhiều kinh nghiệm trong việc tư vấn và triển khai hệ thống robot cho doanh nghiệp với chi phí và phương án tối ưu nhất về kinh tế và chất lượng. Quý khách hoàn toàn có thể yên tâm khi lựa chọn dịch vụ và sản phẩm tại công ty chúng tôi


ROBOT HÀN TM 1400 GIII VR1 ĐỀ XUẤT CHO SẢN XUẤT GIÁ KỆ SIÊU THỊ
Tính năng nổi bật

Cáp mỏ hàn đi ngầm trong lòng tay máy, giúp Robot vươn tới các vị trí hàn nhỏ hẹp hoặc đồ gá phức tạp. Ống dẫn dây hàn đi bên ngoài tay máy, đảm bảo dây hàn ra đều.* Căn chỉnh mỏ ngay trên tay máy chỉ bằng 3 điểm.

Robot hàn MIG/MAG TM GIII sử dụng nguồn hàn rời đồng bộ. Tay máy tốc độ nhanh, Tốc độ dịch chuyển các trục được cải thiện đến 22% so với thế hệ tay máy TA - TB và các tay máy tương đương 03 lựa chọn kết cấu mỏ.Tay máy TM cho phép người dung lựa chọn giữa 03 kiểu mỏ hàn, phù hợp hơn cho từng yêu cầu công nghệ...


Đội ngũ kỹ thuật Robot hàn Weldtec

+ Dễ dàng điều khiển,lắp đặt căn chỉnh dễ dàng, Phần mềm robot chuyên dụng cho ứng dụng hàn.
+ Robot có độ bền cao,có thể hoạt động ổn định trong thời gian dài và môi trường làm việc khắc nghiêt.
+ Chất lượng mồi hàn vượt trội - Giảm bắn tóe - Giảm biến dạng.
+ Tốc độ hàn cao - Hiệu năng vượt trội - Đa dạng về vật liệu hàn.
+ Vận hành đơn giản - thân thiện.
+ Hiển thị góc độ hàn và góc đẩy/kéo mỏ. Thuận tiện khi lập trình và đảm bảo chất lượng, độ bắn tóe của Robot hàn

VIDEO ROBOT HÀN GIÁ KỆ SIÊU THỊ



Quý khách có nhu cầu tư vấn về robot hàn vui lòng liên hệ với Weldtec theo số Hotline nhé ! Trân trọng cảm ơn quý khách hàng..

*CÔNG TY CP CÔNG NGHỆ VÀ THIẾT BỊ HÀN WELDTEC
*Trụ sở chính : Lô S5 – 11, Khu Công Nghiệp Tân Triều, Triều Khúc, Hà Nội
Hotline : 0902.972.907 -  Email: nhung.nh@weldtec.com.vn 
Website : https://www.weldtec.com.vn

----------

